# changer parametre proxy



## yachiro (16 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Dans le cadre d'un projet dans mon entreprise je suis amené à devoir changer les paramètres proxy se trouvant dans les paramètres réseaux.

Je dois effectuer ce changement a partir d'un petit programme objective-c en insérant notamment dans le champ du port un numéro de port que j'aurais défini.

Pour cela, après avoir chercher un peu je me suis apercu que les paramètres réseaux notamment ceux des proxies sont stocker dans un fichier systeme nommé preferences.plist.

L'idée que j'ai eu est donc de modifier le champs correspondant au port proxy de ce fichier.
J'ai donc 2 questions à poser la première est : est ce une bonne idée ou y a t il une manière plus simple pour le faire. La deuxieme, est si c'est effectivement la meilleure manière de procéder, puis je modifier les paramètres de ce fichier sans "porter atteinte au systeme" et comment procéder pour le faire.

Voila j'espere avoir été assez clair si ce n'est pas le cas n'hésitez pas a me le signaler.

Cordialement


----------

